# Meister der Elixiere



## Severio (14. März 2008)

Bin Meister der Elixiere und wollte mal fragen wieviele elixiere, also in mengen,
bei euch proccen 
Bei mir wars bis jetzt maximal das dreifache


----------



## Tirkari (14. März 2008)

Zwischen 2 und 5 können rauskommen, wenn die Spezialisierung procct - müßte aber glaub ich in den diversen Threads hier zu den Spezialisierungen auch schon drin stehen.


----------



## champy01 (14. März 2008)

5er procs passieren auch schonmal. Oft aber auch von 10 Elixieren nicht einer.


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (14. März 2008)

Im Schnitt (Spezialisierung egal) liegt die Procc-Chance bei 20% bis 25%. Gibt nette Addons die sich Proccs "merken" und denn Schnitt kann man dann ja ausrechnen (z.B. Alchemy von FuBar) Es ist also egal ob 2er,3er,4er oder 5er Procc, am Ende immer 20 bis 25%.


----------



## sokill (16. März 2008)

Bei mir procct es relativ gut , so hab ich aus 20elexier des erheblichen magierbluts 37rausgekriegt...


----------



## klane_mieze (30. März 2008)

sokill schrieb:


> Bei mir procct es relativ gut , so hab ich aus 20elexier des erheblichen magierbluts 37rausgekriegt...



Hab letztens aus Mats für 25 Elixier der Heilkraft 70 rausbekommen dank x5 proccs ohne ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ging aber nur bei dem Elixier gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melethron (31. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

schreibe mal hier rein, möchte kein neues Thema aufmachen. Ich habe mich entschieden den Spezi auf Elixiere zu machen. Da benötige ich ja Essenzen der Ewigkeit (HDZ2). Nun die "blöden" Fragen: wo genau sind die HDZ2 und muß ich zuerst die HDZ1 absolviert haben?

lg Mele


----------



## Amoniele (31. März 2008)

HDZ1 & 2 liegen in Tanaris.

Um HDZ 2 zu können musst du vorher HDZ 1 absolviert haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melethron (31. März 2008)

Danke für die Antwort. Dann ist das da, wo der Drache rumfliegt. Bin jetzt im Bilde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagriel (31. März 2008)

Melethron schrieb:


> ...Da benötige ich ja Essenzen der Ewigkeit (HDZ2)...



Sagt mal, ich bin für diese Spezialisierung extra noch vor der Kara-Pre in die HDZ und habe ganze 2 (zwei!) Essenzen looten können...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heißt das, dass ich nun noch 8 mal nach HDZ2 muss, oder war das einfach lootpech und beim nächsten Mal droppen evtl. 8 Sück davon?


----------



## Melethron (31. März 2008)

Ja, so siehts wohl aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin mir auch noch nicht 100% schlüssig. Der Markt bewegt sich ja ständig. Am meisten transmutiere ich zur Zeit, aber ein Kumpel ist schon Transalchi. Schwanke noch zwischen Elixier und Tränke. Tränke würde bedeuten Botanika und ich kann noch nicht fliegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich vertage mal die Entscheidung bis ich 70 bin. Für mich selbst benutze ich ja die Trank des verrückten Alchimisten fast ausschließlich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (31. März 2008)

Hagriel schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ich bin für diese Spezialisierung extra noch vor der Kara-Pre in die HDZ und habe ganze 2 (zwei!) Essenzen looten können...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie die Dinger droppen ist reine Glückssache... wenn du Glück hast bekommst du alle 10 in einem Run, wenn du pech hast musst du bis zu 10mal rein. Ich persönlich musste 4mal rein bis ich alle hatte, einer aus meiner Gilde zB nur 2mal und wieder ein anderer 5mal. Ist also sehr unterschiedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bentok (31. März 2008)

Ja, gewiss ist die Dropchance jener Essenzen nicht gerade vorteilhaft, und es verpricht einem gerade zu mehrere Runs absolvieren zu müssen, aber es lohnt sich letztenendes vollkommen, und die Schmach dutzende Male in den schwarzen Morast gegangen zu sein, wird wie im Nu verschwinden.

Ich selbst musste 3x rein und hatte schon ziemlich bange das es nicht bei diesen drei Versuchen bleiben würde, Aber das Glück war zuguter Letzt dann doch auf meiner Seite.

So denn viel Erfolg bei deinen besuchen von HDZ².


Liebe Grüße
Bentok


----------



## snowpowder (5. April 2008)

naja, 
ihr könnt auch meister der transmut. lernen, die mats dafür gibts zu kaufen und dann verlernt ihrs einfach wieder, kostet 150g

meister der tränke oder elixiere könnt ihr dann ohne pre q erlernen ( so hab ich´s gemacht ^^)

gruß snow


----------



## Melethron (9. April 2008)

Und dann brauche ich nicht die Quest bei einem anderen Meister zu erledigen?


----------



## artic48 (5. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hi, habe mich jetzt auf Meister der Elixiere spezialisiert. Nur habe ich jetzt keinen blassen Schimmer wie es jetzt weiter geht. 
Wenn ich wie bisher zum Lehrer gehe und mich Ausbilden lassen will, ist das nichts mehr. War auch schon bei einigen Lehrern und habe mir Rezepte gekauft. 
Bekomme ich jetzt nur noch weitere Rezepte wenn ich sie mir kaufe oder wie läuft das jetzt.
Denn als ich diese Quests endlich fertig hatte und abgeben hab erschienen bei mir keine neuen Getränke.
Nur ein neues Ding was ich transmutieren kann, Namen weis ich jetzt aber nicht.
Oder habe ich was falsch gemacht. Und was heißt eigentlich proccen oder CD? 
Ich weis es nicht, also haltet mich nicht für doof oder blöd. Ich kann halt nicht alles wissen.
P.S.: und brauche ich alle Alchemistensteine?
Und Geistesblitze hab ich noch nie gehabt, kann mich nicht an welche erinnern.
Bekomm ich die auch wenn ich nur ein paar herstelle oder muss ich die in Massen herstellen.
Bis ich Geistesblitze bekomme??


----------



## Tirkari (5. Mai 2008)

CD ist die Abkürzung für Cooldown - beim Alchi betrifft das die Transmutationen, die nur einmal pro Tag (bzw alle 23 Stunden) durchgeführt werden können 
proccen bzw Proc steht für programmiertes Zufallsereignis und wird beim Alchi zum einen im Zusammenhang mit Geistesblitzen (einige Rezepte - speziell bei Fläschchen, siehe auch hier - lernt man zufällig beim Herstellen von irgendwelchen anderen Sachen) und zum anderen bei den Spezialisierungen (Chance aus Material für ein Item mehrere, 2-5 Stück, zu bekommen) verwendet.

Und zu den Rezepten:
Wenn die Lehrer dir nix mehr beibringen, findest du weitere Rezepte bei Händlern, als Drops oder durch Geistesblitze.
Was genau du wo genau bekommst, kannst du in der Liste hier nachschauen.


----------



## glatzmann (9. Mai 2008)

snowpowder schrieb:


> naja,
> ihr könnt auch meister der transmut. lernen, die mats dafür gibts zu kaufen und dann verlernt ihrs einfach wieder, kostet 150g
> 
> meister der tränke oder elixiere könnt ihr dann ohne pre q erlernen ( so hab ich´s gemacht ^^)
> ...



würd mich auch interessieren ob das stimmt?

gruss
glatzmann


----------



## Misscanada (10. Mai 2008)

bei mir war das maximale was ich mal hatte 5 stück. das war bei dem elixier der draenischen weisheit


----------



## Nightskill (13. Mai 2008)

hi so neben bei wo kann cih die q annhemen? für elexier spezi?


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2008)

Nightskill schrieb:


> hi so neben bei wo kann cih die q annhemen? für elexier spezi?


mit lvl 68, skill 330 in thrallmar/ehrenfeste
hätte die sufu aber auch gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gorlash (17. Juni 2008)

ZITAT(snowpowder @ 5.04.2008, 10:53) 
naja, 
ihr könnt auch meister der transmut. lernen, die mats dafür gibts zu kaufen und dann verlernt ihrs einfach wieder, kostet 150g

meister der tränke oder elixiere könnt ihr dann ohne pre q erlernen ( so hab ich´s gemacht ^^)

gruß snow

Hi
ja das stimmt. Ich war Transmeister und hab dann auf Tränkemeister und jetzt auf Elixiermeister umgelernt. du verlernst
nur das eine für 150g und erlernst das neue beim jeweiligen Lehrer. Und ihr braucht keine Pre q mehr machen

 Hi, habe mich jetzt auf Meister der Elixiere spezialisiert. Nur habe ich jetzt keinen blassen Schimmer wie es jetzt weiter geht. 
Wenn ich wie bisher zum Lehrer gehe und mich Ausbilden lassen will, ist das nichts mehr. War auch schon bei einigen Lehrern und habe mir Rezepte gekauft. 
Bekomme ich jetzt nur noch weitere Rezepte wenn ich sie mir kaufe oder wie läuft das jetzt.
Denn als ich diese Quests endlich fertig hatte und abgeben hab erschienen bei mir keine neuen Getränke.
Nur ein neues Ding was ich transmutieren kann, Namen weis ich jetzt aber nicht.
Oder habe ich was falsch gemacht. Und was heißt eigentlich proccen oder CD? 
Ich weis es nicht, also haltet mich nicht für doof oder blöd. Ich kann halt nicht alles wissen.
P.S.: und brauche ich alle Alchemistensteine?
Und Geistesblitze hab ich noch nie gehabt, kann mich nicht an welche erinnern.
Bekomm ich die auch wenn ich nur ein paar herstelle oder muss ich die in Massen herstellen.
Bis ich Geistesblitze bekomme??

also Rezepte kannst dann nur noch durch Geistesblitz bekommen, d. h. du stellst Tränke oder Elixiere her oder transt etwas und dann irgendwann kommt ein Blitz und lernst ein neues Rezept.
Der Cooldown ist die Zeit die ablaufen muss bevor du wieder etwas transen kannst.
Den Alchemistenstein brauchst du zum transen also nich wegwerfen sondern nur einmal herstellen und dann schön
aufbewahren^^
Und ja es kann sein dass Du nur ein paar herstellst und einen Geistesblitz bekommst oder in Massen.
Das is verschieden. Bei mir kams mal nach ein paar und dann hats auch mal wieder ewig gedauert.
So ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## Orrosh (19. Juni 2008)

@Gorlash ..

Deinen Post versteht man leider so grad mal gar nicht .. es scheint, als hättest du da was zitiert .. kannst Du das mal ändern, pls?


----------

